

Girl, 11, is youngest US chess master - notsony
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-32618139

======
Quizz
Amazing! I believe everybody has a strength, it's just not every strength is a
celebrated achievement. I could've been a nationally ranked hopscotch player
at 9, but alas...

